# Besoin de vos conseils



## Nounou1009 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j ai débuter un contrat mi octobre, depuis je l ai toujours pas eu, tous les matins j attends et personne n arrive, j Envoi SMS car souvent c est moi qui doit envoyer pour demander, tous les jours une autre excuse, un jour c est la voiture, l autre le petit malade, l autre décès de quelqu uns de la famille, après c est je suis à l hopital... Je demande qu elle me licencie car je peux pas travailler dans ces conditions, ma patience à des limites. Je ne veux pas démissionner sinon je n' aurais plus de complément Assedic (je ne peux me le permettre sinon je l aurais déjà fait avant). Elle fait la sourde oreille et me demande d être compréhensible, en plus toujours pas payer le mois d octobre. Que me conseillez vous ?


----------



## kikine (7 Novembre 2022)

Nounou1009 a dit: 


> Bonjour, j ai débuter un contrat mi octobre, depuis je l ai toujours pas eu, tous les matins j attends et personne n arrive, j Envoi SMS car souvent c est moi qui doit envoyer pour demander, tous les jours une autre excuse, un jour c est la voiture, l autre le petit malade, l autre décès de quelqu uns de la famille, après c est je suis à l hopital... Je demande qu elle me licencie car je peux pas travailler dans ces conditions, ma patience à des limites. Je ne veux pas démissionner sinon je n' aurais plus de complément Assedic (je ne peux me le permettre sinon je l aurais déjà fait avant). Elle fait la sourde oreille et me demande d être compréhensible, en plus toujours pas payer le mois d octobre. Que me conseillez vous ?


si elle a toujours pas payer octobre tu peux aller faire un référé aux prud'homme et demander la résiliation judiciaire du contrat de travail pour non paiement et le fait qu'elle ne te fasse pas travailler


----------



## assmatzam (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Idem 
J'enverrai  un courrier à cet employeur pour lui indiquer que depuis le début du contrat elle ne vous a pas confié l'enfant comme prévu contractuellement et qu'elle se doit dhonnorer ses engagements 

Que toutes les  heures d'absence sont considérées comme des  absences pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur et donne lieu à maintien de la rémunération 

Vous lui faites part également du fait que vous n'avez à ce jour toujours pas reçu votre salaire du mois d'octobre 
Et qu'elle doit vous régler la somme de... € dans les plus brefs délais et vous fournir votre bulletin de salaire du mois

Pour finir vous l'avertissez que
Si aucun document et paiement n'est effectué sous 48 heures vous déposer un référé aux prud'hommes à l'encontre de cet employeur 

Le tout en lettre RAR et lettre simple


----------



## Griselda (9 Novembre 2022)

Hum, curieux comme attitude. 
Ce PE a donc signé un contrat pour l'accueil de son enfant mais ne l'a jamais, pas une seule fois, emmené depuis plus de 3 semaines?
Perso pour que je puisse être compréhensive un petit peu il me faudrait à minima qu'elle me paie et me déclare. Si ce n'est pas le cas je fais un courrier RAR comme l'indique asmatzam de mise en demeurre de regler sous 48h mon salaire.

Si dans 48h toujours rien je fais un référé au tribunal pour le paiement de mes salaires jusqu'à résiliation de ce contrat + je demande la résiliation de ce contrat par le tribunal pour me permettre d'allouer cette place à une vraie demande.

Possible que ce PE se rends compte qu'elle n'arrive pas à se séparer de son bébé pour reprendre le travail? Je pense que je ferais un petit mail à ma puer' pour lui dire ce qui se passe car si on est dans un trouble de l'attachement cela peut prendre de vilaine tournure, c'est pourquoi je ferais remonter l'info.
De plus cela te couvrira au cas où ce PE avait l'idée d'aller se plaindre à la PMI...


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Novembre 2022)

Vous avez son adresse ? perso je pense que je fais un saut chez elle ... ici petit village et souvent les PE y habitent ... un jour j'ai envoyé mon mari chez l'un d'eux (il est moins soupe au lait que moi !) donc à réfléchir ... avez-vous signé le contrat ??? envoyé l'arrivée de cet enfant à la PMI ? donné vos coordonnées aux PE pour déclaration PAJEMPLOI ? en tout cas comment avez-vous fait pour votre bulletin d'octobre pour pôle emploi ? bizarre le comportement de ce PE avez-vous contacté la PMI pour expliquer votre cas ? si la PMI nous aidait elle contacterait le PE mais on peut toujours rêver n'est ce pas ???


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que le parent n’a pas la notion de son engagement et qu’elle n’a pas à payer car son enfant n’est pas venu !


----------



## Nounou1009 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour donc je suis allé chez elle vendredi, j ai vu le papa qui soit disant n était pas au courant qu elle avait fait le contrat (le papa était en déplacement), il ne comprenait pas et M à confirmer que tous les prétextes qu elle donnait ( décès dans la famille, hospitalisation... C était faux). Il M à fait un virement sous mes yeux mais à ce jour j ai rien sur mon compte, je lui ai demander lettre de licenciement qu il M à fait sans problème . Par contre apparemment elle ne M aurait même pas déclarer, j ai expliquer au papa la démarche qu il doit faire et lui ai donner mon solde de tout compte. Depuis hier il ne répond plus à mes messages. Je sens qu il me fait le même coup qu elle, j attends demain pour voir si je reçois le virement car je me pose la question s il ne l a pas annulé après. Sinon demain c est recommandé et apres prud homme si j ai pas mes salaires et papier. Désolé pour le pavé


----------



## liline17 (16 Novembre 2022)

En fonction des banques, et vu qu'il y avait un week end, il est possible que le virement arrive plus tard, j'ai eu le cas ce mois ci, la banque n'a pas validé de suite le virement, et ma banque ne l'a pas fait apparaitre de suite, plus un week end entre les 2.
J'ai eu un impayé, de 2 semaines, l'enfant venait par contre, et c'était 2 semaines avant le premier confinement, comme c'était un peu avant mon changement de région, je n'ai pas déclaré cet enfant, ni à la PMI, ni à polemploi, et j'ai fait comme si elle n'était jamais venue, du coup, pas besoin de faire une démarche de prudhomme qui n'aurait rien donné vu que c'était une maman solo, soi disant en recherche de travail.


----------



## caninou (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
ne jamais signé un solde de tout compte alors que le virement n'est pas visible sur votre compte et que vous n'avez pas eu tous vos documents de fins de contrat, ceci dit vous pouvez toujours dénoncer votre solde de tout compte, à condition que ce dernier soit daté, vous avez un délai de six mois.


----------



## Nounou1009 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour j ai eu le virement ce matin . Maintenant j attends les documents, calinou je n ai pas fais le solde de tout compte juste donner la somme qu il me doive. Si je n avais pas déclarer à la PMI et polé emploi liline17j j aurais fait comme vous mais la pas le choix, faut faire tous les papiers , je fais rappeler le papa pour voir s ill à fait


----------

